# 20 mm bullet pen



## David Seaba (Dec 14, 2014)

Made this 20 mm bullet pen today.
It uses a parker refill. Not happy with the top. Going to remake it sometime but this was fun one to make. I put it beside a 50 cal for reference. Thanks for looking.
David

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 15, 2014)

GEEZE! that thing is HUGE!!!! Where did you get it from?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2014)

David that really cool. I agree with Greg where'd you snag that case? Or should I ask where did you grab that "canister" lol.


----------



## David Seaba (Dec 15, 2014)

@Treecycle Hardwoods and @Kevin 
I had a buddy that had a couple he said you can get them on a few places on the web. Said they were about $6 ea. If I find out where or find another place I will let you all know

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 15, 2014)

Very nice pen! Let me check folks, I'm pretty sure I can pick some up where I work, Luke AFB. The F-16 fires those. They will need considerable polishing though. I've lost count of how many shot-out 20mm barrels I have mounted on plaques, they are big, about 5 feet long, a real monstrosity of a plaque.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 15, 2014)

Are 20mm still brass cased? I know the 30mm and 25mm I've seen are steel cased and I think the a10 30mm might even be aluminum


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 15, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Are 20mm still brass cased? I know the 30mm and 25mm I've seen are steel cased and I think the a10 30mm might even be aluminum


Yup, unless it has changed very recently. It's been a couple of years since a guy hooked us up with a can of them, but they were brass then...


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 15, 2014)

Ok, I was just curious. I see the 30mm ones on the ranges all the time. Lots of 50 cal too. But the bigger ones are usually steel or really lightweight silver colored metal now.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 15, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Ok, I was just curious. I see the 30mm ones on the ranges all the time. Lots of 50 cal too. But the bigger ones are usually steel or really lightweight silver colored metal now.


Yea, they are probably Chinese made

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

